# Twin cats



## Advection (Jun 11, 2012)

Does anyone here own twins? I would love to see pictures! I think I remember seeing that someone had beautiful Calico twins?

Browsing Craigslist for cat towers/trees, I came across a post for a pair of twin kittens and they are really incredible looking! Those eyes are interesting.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I call my girls "the twinz", but they're not really, just sisters.

Those little girls are adorable!! Love their eyes!


----------



## Advection (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh! Still, your girls are very beautiful! 

If I had the room, I would take them both!


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

I had twin multicolored tortie/tabbies back in 1985. We named them Abstract (Abby) and Picassa (Cassie). They looked like an abstract artist threw paint on a cat shaped form but they both had tabby stipes on their legs and head. My ex-wife took all the pictures of the cats with her when she left after 11 years.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I had twin cats very much like the first ones growing up, solid white with quarter sized grey spots on their heads. The spots faded and as adults they were both solid white. Sugar and Spice. This was back in the day, the only pics I have are two polaroids.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Ice had two twin brothers: One of them was just identical to Ice: left eye blue, right eye yellow. The other brother has yellow eyes. I kept Ice, and the other bi color kitten was kept by the owner of mom and dad cat. The yellow eyed one, as much as I wanted to keep him after fostering for two months, went with a friend of mine. 5 cats is just too much for us now. 

It is interesting to notice now that even tho they were identical at 8 weeks old, now that they are 1 year old they are quite different. Yes, eyes are still the same of course, but Ice turned out to be a strong, muscular cat. Brothers are so small in comparison to him, specially the other odd eyed twin. Do you think that's just genetics?

btw those kitties are adorable. Their eyes are just gorgeous. I would bring them home and have a odd eyed kitty party.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Lenkolas said:


> It is interesting to notice now that even tho they were identical at 8 weeks old, now that they are 1 year old they are quite different.


The same thing happened with my twins. They were virtually identical as kittens, but Spice ended up very thin while Sugar got chunky, Spice ended up with a narrower face, and their coats were different, with Spice's being shorter and softer and Sugar's being thicker.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cali looks like she did as a kitten, but if you click on the link below my signature, Charlee looks completely different. Round face, not a huge ruff like Cali.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

jadis said:


> I had twin cats very much like the first ones growing up, solid white with quarter sized grey spots on their heads. The spots faded and as adults they were both solid white..


That's because white isn't a colour, it's a mask. White cats are born with a spot showing what colour they truly are underneath. Your cats were blue, wearing a white mask.


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

how do you determine "twins"???

my 2 boy's were born in the same litter but they also had another brother & 2 sister's

does this make them twins because they are from the same litter???


----------



## Galathiel (Feb 6, 2012)

That was my question too ... how do you determine if they are twins? Or are they triplets? Quadruplets? Unless you were there at birth maybe and could see they had the same .. placenta maybe?


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Identical twins? Oh no, as far as I know, identical twins are very, very rare in cats. All littermates are just siblings. Well you could say they are fraternal twins, but identical twins are rare.

But sometimes some littermates seem identical, and I thought that was what we were talking about. Ice's mom had 5 kittens: One tabby, a calico girl, and 3 white ones, two of them odd eyed. Those two odd eyed ones looked identical, for sure. But I know they are not identical twins.

I'll never know which one is Ice in these pics...


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> That's because white isn't a colour, it's a mask. White cats are born with a spot showing what colour they truly are underneath. Your cats were blue, wearing a white mask.


I never knew that, that's very cool. I have recently noticed that it seems to be a common marking for white kittens to have a color spot on their heads.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

My Metoo is one of the twins (there are only 2 kittens in that litter). Her breeder kept her twin sister as a future queen. They don't look identical though, and their tempermant are quite different, too.


----------

